

Ask HN: How do you manage your Creativity? - terrykohla

I used to work 40h/week and had plenty of time to do creative stuff.<p>Now I work 60h/week and even though I feel very productive and healthy, I've had give up the time I had for doing something creative.<p>How do you manage your creativity? Do you have a slot in your schedule for creativity? Are you spontaneous? Suggestions? Advice?
======
FrancisFrank
Its really hard and i face that too. But it becomes easier when your
idea/creativity gets so real to you then you will see yourself do crazy stuff
to push the idea out. You will do things like working extra private hours and
some reduce their work hours at their work place and others even quite the job
because of the burning desire to satisfy the thirst for creativity

------
chudi
work less? 60hs a week its too muc.

Creative work doesnt always has to be at work, you have guidelines,
restrictions, etc to meet and usually you make something different when its
free form creativity.

Hope it helps!

------
brudgers
Find employment that lets you be creative?

Good luck.

